# Any fans of composer William Duckworth?



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I just discovered the music of William Duckworth while listening to an album called "Minimalist Dream House". So far I am loving what I am hearing!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

That's all I know of his music, too... I'm a big fan of this kind of minimalism but I haven't got round to exploring more Duckworth yet.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Frankly, I'm more familiar with Matt Duckworth, percussionist/keyboardist for the experimental rock group _The Flaming Lips_. But I checked my Discogs database and found I do have one William Duckworth recording currently in my collection. I know I listened to it at least once. It's time to give it another spin.

The 20 minute Duckworth piece in three movements is titled _Mysterious Numbers_. It appears on a disc titled _The New American Scene III_ which features the Cleveland Chamber Symphony conducted by Edwin London, and presents music by four composers: Donald Erb • George Perle • William Duckworth • Salvatore Martirano -- which puts Duckworth in with some very good company. The disc is on the Albany Records label, Catalog number TROY 342.









Here's a sampling from that recording:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

He's worth a duck, I suppose


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ But what is a duck worth?


----------

